# hello from Austin TX



## TheDragon (Jul 25, 2003)

hello, im from austin TX im 22.. and im in the process of getting off my ass and actually doing something. ive been riding the genetic metabolism train for too long it seems.

anyways.. looking forward to learning as much as i can.

i miss donuts already.


----------



## Fade (Jul 25, 2003)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Mudge (Jul 25, 2003)

Miss Donuts, is she in a calendar somewhere? Actually I think I may have seen that Krispey Kreme calender, and it wasn't too fabulous...


----------



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2003)

TheDragon welcome to IM! 

unfortunately there are no donuts here.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> unfortunately there are no donuts here.



Don't say that aound J'bo...she'l freak!

Welcome, dragon!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> TheDragon welcome to IM!
> 
> unfortunately there are no donuts here.


 Your no fun.

Welcome Dragon!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 28, 2003)

Austin, TX:  Home of Lance Armstrong.  

Welcome to IM!!


----------

